
It's not like I tried to hurt anyone - tejohnso
https://medium.com/@iamchrisscott/its-not-like-i-tried-to-hurt-anyone-5b47556db0b0
======
kefka
The only thing I gather is it's supposed to be some sort of societal critique
near the end.

Still dont get it.

------
t0mbstone
So someone writes a random story with no clear point (maybe some vague
societal critique or perhaps just rambling nonsense), and it ends up on Hacker
News?

~~~
cholantesh
You seem to be assuming that fiction requires a single underlying meaning and
that this meaning must be readily discernible.

~~~
t0mbstone
No... What I'm assuming is that articles posted on Hacker News should be
"news" for "hackers". This assumption is based on my interpretation of the
name of the site.

If we are just going to post random short stories or things that hackers (as
generic people) find interesting, you might as well post anything - cat
pictures, the weather, political things.

If that's the approach people are going to take when they post things here, it
would cease to be a useful site that I would wish to frequent.

------
dudul
I like the style, it's a nice story but I completely missed the point of the
ending :)

~~~
cholantesh
There's an interpretation in the comments that suggests that she's having a
NDE, shedding practically everything but still clinging to life (in her mind).

On a side note, I wish there was an aggregator like HN or a subreddit for
short fiction. In the past year, I remember the Machine Stops being shared
here as well as Bartholomew F. Bartholomew, which I really enjoyed. This one
wasn't as satisfying, but it captured my attention for about 20 minutes.

~~~
kapauldo
What is Nde?

~~~
cholantesh
Near death experience

------
mcv
I'd love to read how this ends. At the moment it sort of peters out.

------
accountyaccount
k

